# Expectations of the newest Bucks



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

I think Blake could proabably be a good backup for moe..I think he could become a good pg though

Skinner will proabably be traded soon

Ha I think is in the D-League


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Blake? No, right now he is as good as he is gonna get in his career, besides, you look better, and play better when your on a bad team.

Skinner, Yeah, will probably be traded soon. He did very well for the short peroid with the Blazers.

Ha should without a doubt go to the NBDL for a couple or more years.


Blazers8


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm still wondering why this trade - it does seem mainly to get Steve Blake. 

"


> Portland was one of those interested early on, before the draft," Harris said Monday after the deal became official. "It died down, then it came back up again and we discussed a number of players. Blake was always the guy we needed to have in the deal if we were going to do something."
> 
> Although Mo Williams will go into training camp as the starter at point guard, based on two productive seasons with the Bucks, Blake will be given a chance to earn his share of backcourt playing time.
> 
> The 26-year-old Blake went from a third-string position to the starting point guard job with the Trail Blazers last season. He ranked third in the National Basketball Association in assist-to-turnover ratio (3.69-to-1) and averaged 8.2 points and 4.5 assists.


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=478186


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ha can still turn into a decent back-up in this league. He's only 21 and has shown signs that he can play NBA minutes. I'll be rooting for him :yes:


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

MRedd22 said:


> Ha I think is in the D-League


I believe HA is no longer eligible to play in the D-League


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Blazers8 said:


> Blake? No, right now he is as good as he is gonna get in his career, besides, you look better, and play better when your on a bad team.
> 
> Skinner, Yeah, will probably be traded soon. He did very well for the short peroid with the Blazers.
> 
> ...


I have to strongly disagree. As a point guard, you look better and play better on a GOOD team. Steve still managed to end up third in the NBA in assist turnover ratio when it was near impossible for him to even get assists since he had such crappy SG's. Think of what he could do with Redd who actually MAKES his shots. His assists will skyrocket. The same for the bigs, once Pryz went down Blake had no one to set screens for him, yet he still managed to come up with a good shooting percentage. He will look MUCH better on a better team because he has more to work with. Portland was an awful team, what was he supposed to do with that?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Milwaukee fans, give Blake a chance. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not sure if guards look better on good or bad teams (Mike James versus any of Dallas's backcourt) but I think Blake is going to be money for the Bucks.

I bet he challenages for the starting role and puts a lot of pressure on Mo'.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Great trade for the Bucks. Lets see, the Bucks trades Mason and a 1st round draft pick for Mags. Then the Bucks trade Mags for 3 STIFFS. Can't get any better than that!!


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Magloire lost some of his trade value aging a year..so technically they didnt do that trade


----------

